
Show HN: Clean Code Katas – Learn How to Write Clean and Maintainable Code - edgar971
https://www.cleancodekata.com/
======
edgar971
Last week I posted about an Idea I had across different sites. I got a lot of
positive response so I decided to work on it. The idea is simple, weekly
programming challenges aimed towards learning how to write clean and
maintainable code. Each challenge is short, between 30-60 minutes. You can
then submit the challenge to get feedback from others and also help others.
There will also be a leaderboard of some of the best submissions and top
users. I appreciate any feedback and please share it with people you might
think would be interested. Please sign up if you are interested.

~~~
egfx
what happened to your site with the text extraction tool?

------
fiblit
Is your solution considered clean and maintainable based on voting? The site
has no examples, so I find it confusing.

